# Springfield, MO: Young Male PTS 5/15



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the info from another breed rescue. I have more info on this shelter, but too long to post here and I'm trying to get the email of the local volunteer that can help. PM me if you want the details of the shelter and I will post the local contact when I find out.


This shelter is located in Springfield, MO (puppy mill central) and it's not really a shelter at all. They take in strays but do not post anywhere or adopt out. They only send to rescues. If the dog is not claimed in 5 days they euth. There are usually many transports that come through Davenport from this shelter so feel free to check the website and let me know if you ever have room for one. Here is a link to a GSD that is currently there and time is up on Friday. 

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=119_051009


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

this is a horrible place! they are not rescue friendly at all! sad to say but the best way to save one here is to claim it as your pet and lie. C.A.R.E can help with this guy if there is anyone that is interested. That is if he is not claimed by his owners. They dont update any info about these animals as if they have been claimed or saved.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

How very sad. This sounds like a very bad situation for any poor dog that winds up here. I hope that a rescue can help this poor boy, and I hope that the shelter will allow it to happen.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

I would love to get the GSD and the Dachshund ... I am in PA and just helped to adopt Fritz out of the shelter in WV... How would i go about to get these 2 out of that horrible place ....


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

also i will gladly pay the fees and for the transport ....


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Vali talk with Diana D about trans via air, may be cheaper that way.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's their procedure to pull:

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/pdf/AnimalRescueProcedures.pdf


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

i am not with a rescue group


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

What a handsome young boy. According to the link he was picked up as a stray and isn't available until the 15th. Maybe he'll be reclaimed by owner since he looks like he's been cared for.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

now he is showing "other" where tagged for rescue is at. Any word on this guy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...any word on this guy?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

